# Pull Behind Sled



## legband45 (Nov 15, 2011)

Does anyone know where to get a pull behind sled that attached to an ATV to take decoys and supplies in and out of a field?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Scheels or Cabelas Carries a 2X Otter Sled that works awesome. I would suggest making atleast a 50ft rope on the sled to pull behind the 4 wheeler, because if you use a sled attachment like you would for ice fishing your stuff will be caked in 100 pounds of mud and slop.


----------



## migrator (May 14, 2008)

Rogers sporting goods has a few big sleds to choose from in the store. I made a sled out of luan board, 1x2s,and 2x2s. I framed it and added the luan on for the skin. I spent maybe 40 bucks for material. I pulled it through snow, muddy slop, gravel, corn fields and had no problems. I have used it for 2 spring snow goose seasons and only issue I had was some wear so I added 1x1 3/4" plywood runners to the bottom for wear. Its very light weight and it has never flipped or caused any problems towing. I put a very large eye bolt on the front of the sled and hook it to the rack on the wheeler with a 15ft rope. I also added eye bolts along the sides for tieing down the bags, blinds, decoys. It will hold 4 silosock cubes, 3 blinds, gear and a tube with flappers. hope this helps.If I can find a pic of my sled I will post it.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Another thing that works great is a plastic bed liner. If you can find one out of a step side pickup it has no indents for the wheels and is perfect size for 2 grain bags.


----------



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

We use ice fishing sleds and hook three of them up in kind of a train. Drill 5/16 holes in the rim and run bunge cords across the load the keep things in place.


----------

